# weder dsl noch ics...

## caefer

hallöle!

ich hab da ein kleines problem.

ich habe eine laufende gentoobox, die mit zwei nics an einem switch dran ist. daran sind noch zwei weitere pcs und ein dsl-modem.

das netzwerk lässt sich über beide karten pingen.

nun folgendes:

übergangsszenario:

ich will den rechner ins internet bringen indem er die ics eines der anderen windowsrechner nutzt. in /etc/conf.d/net steht dazu

```
gateway="eth1/192.168.0.1"
```

und #route ergibt:

 *Quote:*   

> default    192.168.0.1   0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth1

 

dennoch funzt es nicht...

zielszenario:

ich will den rechner eigentlich als router benutzen. bis es nicht läuft mag ich allerdings das modem nicht direkt an die zweite nic hängen, deswegen läuft das momentan auch noch über den switch. (windows kanns ja auch)

adsl-setup habe ich gemacht mit den dns-adressen, die man von t-online findet. trotzdem gibt's nn timeout bei adsl-start...

hat jemand ne idee?

gruss+dank

/christian

----------

## MasterOfMagic

ehm du hast zur zeit beide netzwerkkarten am switch hängen und im betrieb und ich nehme an beide karten haben eine ip und sind im gleichen subnet zur zeit oder?

das kann nicht gehen. dein rechner wird beim ausliefern der pakete durcheinander kommen.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## caefer

ehem..

eth0 = 192.168.0.8 255.255.255.0

eth1 = 192.168.0.9 255.255.255.0

so klug bin ich auch.  :Wink: 

ich sagte doch: ich kann über beide ins netzwerk pingen!

gruss

/christian

----------

## // .Kn0rki

anscheinend nicht

 *MasterOfMagic wrote:*   

> beide karten haben eine ip und sind im gleichen subnet zur zeit oder?
> 
> das kann nicht gehen.

 

192.168.0.xxx 255.255.255.0 ist ein gleiches subnet.. also wie er sagte.. kann es nicht funktioniern

----------

## caefer

hmm.. aber was macht das?

klar sind sie im selben subnet. also c-netz unmaskiert.

aber beide sind über ihre jeweilige ip eindeutig identifizierbar.

ich kann sie von aussen anpingen und von innen nach aussen auch.

*nixverteh*

----------

## MasterOfMagic

was ist an 

 *Quote:*   

> dein rechner wird beim ausliefern der pakete durcheinander kommen.

 

so missverständlich?

du kannst nicht mal vorraussagen an welchem interface auf der maschine ein request rausgehen wird, wenn du in nem browser irgendeine seite ansurfst. denn beide interfaces können ins netz 192.168.0.x routen und somit sind beide interfaces auch eine route zu deinem defaultgateway.

zu dem wenn dein rechner mal als router arbeiten soll, musst du die beiden interfaces sowieso in getrennte netze hängen.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## caefer

verstehen tue ich es trotzdem nicht.

klar hängen beide im selben netz, aber beim routen sage ich doch, welches device nach 192.168.0.x routet..?

grus

/christian

----------

## MasterOfMagic

guck dir bitte mal deine komplette routing table mit

```
route -n
```

an. vielleicht wird es dann klarer.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## caefer

ok, seh ich ein.

dennoch:

ich habe eth1 auf 192.168.1.1 gesetzt. demnach sollte sich doch nun über das gateway an eth0 z.b. www.heise.de anpingen lassen, richtig?

geht aber nicht..

*ratlos*

/christian

----------

## MasterOfMagic

okay klemm mal eth1 vom switch 

setze eth1 auf

192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255

setze eth0 auf

192.168.0.8 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255

und dann setz dein defaultgateway in der /etc/conf.d/net auf

gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1" 

dann restarte mal das netz und setz einen ping auf www.heise.de ab.

setze ein

traceroute www.heise.de ab.

dnsserver sind ja hoffentlich richtig eingetragen auf der maschine.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

